# feeding otos



## vildotcom (Dec 27, 2006)

hi there,

i guess i should have introduced myself first but why not start out with a question.  

will otos eat algae wafers? i just got a trio for my 10g planted and do not want them to starve. thanks,

vil.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :mrgreen: 

Honestly I've never had a Otto eat algae wafers or any other offered foods. That doesn't mean you shouldn't try though. Beside algae wafers you can try blanced zucchini or canned green beans (salt free).


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

My otos love spinach, they go nuts for it.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Occasionally mine will eat blanched cucumber or zucchini. Most of the time they can find enough algae in the tank, even when I can't see it.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I feed mine:
Algae waffers
Cucumber
Zucchini
Spinach
Deskinned peas

I've even caught one munching on some flake food!


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Mine love eating some of the frozen bloodworm put in for the other fish as well! They eat cucumber, courgette, lettuce and love dried Nori algae that you can buy for marine fish.

As well as eating a bit of algae in the tank too!


----------



## turbowagon (Jan 5, 2006)

I have plenty of algae for my otos:


----------



## Jeff232 (Nov 4, 2006)

turbowagon said:


> I have plenty of algae for my otos:


that is one fat little oto.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

You're right to ask about feeding them vildotcom.
One of the most common reasons for the demise of Oto's and many other algae eaters is that they aren't getting enough to eat.
The above suggestions should work well if you provide them a few times per week.

Welcome to the board, BTW.


----------



## vildotcom (Dec 27, 2006)

sweet, sounds like good advice. i'll try it everything.

i've had otos before but i never had to worry about feeding them if you cetch my drift.

thanks for the welcome,

vil


----------



## ihooklow (Sep 20, 2006)

Please do not forget to remove any foods not specifically designed for the aquarium after a few hours. Spinach, zucchini, etc. will fungus and spawn bacterial blooms faster than you could believe.

I lost a few dozen RCS from zucchini funk. A small piece (less than a single shred) broke off, went unnoticed, and fouled a 5-gal tank overnight.

When I used to feed zucchini I would rubberband it to a rock small rock with a string tied to it. After 6 - 8 hours - usually put in before I went to bed and pulled out when I got up, I would just pull the string out (no wet hands).

My ottos are pretty chubby (not as fat as turbowagon's - DAMN!) so I don't bother anymore, really.


----------



## JimG (Dec 19, 2006)

I introduced 6 otos into a 75g with a horrible brown algae problem. 24 hours later that tank was 90-95% clean. I was amazed! Downside, now I have to feed them something else.

I have fed microwaved zucchini, and they do eat it. The problem is that you need to 1) leave it in long enough for the otos to recognize it as food, but 2) not so long that it decomposes and fouls the water. Kind of a tightrope walk.

I haven't found any prepared foods that they will eat. Most "veggie" flakes and pellets are at least partly animal protein, which I understand otos won't touch. Any recommendations?

I'll try the Nori dried algae, thanks.


----------



## drgold (Oct 22, 2006)

wardley makes a veggie flake that has no animal protein in it. I think it's called spirulina plus. I buy it by the pound at my LFS and all of my fish love it.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yes, the algae sheets are a very good option, and they love them. I think the ones I buy are called "Pleco Passion".


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

The ones I give mine are from the marine section at my LFS. They are the Sea Veggies Green seaweed and shrimps, ancistrus, otos and red whiptails love them. My congo tetras like them them a lot too and I have to hide the clip with it in in amongst the plants at lights-out so the cats have a chance!


----------

